# Poppy



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

No reason for posting just to share picture of Poppy 10 half months and to ease my guilt of being angry with her this morning


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that Poppy loves you anyway 
So, she has found a safe place where Boycie can't chew her?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes I'm afraid the play fighting gets a bit full on at times especially when on laminate floors. That has always been her favourite place but now gets her out of his way. It is usually her that instigates the play and he gets on my lap out of the way. I am pleased to say he loves a cuddle and falling asleep on my lap xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh-oh, what's the gorgeous poppy done??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is the view I normally get


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous rear behind! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks like lovely Poppy is wearing a Wedding Fascinator in the first photo. However I can see from the next photo that it is something on your windowsill


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh-oh, what's the gorgeous poppy done??


She had one of her barking sessions running from room to room barking at nothing. I have had a bad nights sleep after trawling some awful care homes for my husband the one we want can't take him for a month and hospital wanting his bed. Then heard my sister who is supposed to have a triple by pass on Wednesday has had it deferred as they have found a lump in her breast. So bad night mostly tears so tired followed with incessant barking so snap smacked her with newspaper. First and last time as I felt awful so more tears for what I did so poo lovers please forgive me.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Grove said:


> It looks like lovely Poppy is wearing a Wedding Fascinator in the first photo. However I can see from the next photo that it is something on your windowsill


Ha ha didn't notice that has cheered me up. She looks as if ready for a royal garden party with the queens corgis


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> She had one of her barking sessions running from room to room barking at nothing. I have had a bad nights sleep after trawling some awful care homes for my husband the one we want can't take him for a month and hospital wanting his bed. Then heard my sister who is supposed to have a triple by pass on Wednesday has had it deferred as they have found a lump in her breast. So bad night mostly tears so tired followed with incessant barking so snap smacked her with newspaper. First and last time as I felt awful so more tears for what I did so poo lovers please forgive me.


Please be kind to your self. Things happen. You are going through a very hard time. 
Might I suggest the air can. I'm not sure what it is called over there dog correction can I think. It works wonders and saved you the guilt ....well Jake is so scared of it I kind if feel bad but only kind of. Big hug from us Christine!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Please be kind to your self. Things happen. You are going through a very hard time.
> Might I suggest the air can. I'm not sure what it is called over there dog correction can I think. It works wonders and saved you the guilt ....well Jake is so scared of it I kind if feel bad but only kind of. Big hug from us Christine!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Donna used the air can worked a couple of times but now she barks at that. Tried the audible sound corrector the same bought her to a stop once now ignores it. Put stones in plastic bottle no good. Tried hissing at her no good and the usual be quiet stop etc.
So far this morning since the incident she has barked once I pretended to get the paper and she stopped instantly but thank goodness wasn't frightened. Came over and sat next to me.
I don't mind her barking at something like the door or someone outside but it is the running round the house barking at nothing but to her she may hear something I can't.
If she starts again I shall put an indoor lead on her so I can correct her if I can catch her. I don't want Boycie picking up the habit at the moment he runs in the kitchen or sits at my feet.
I worry about the neighbours complaining if I ignore her she does stop. If I know my immediate neighbours are out I let her get on with it. She may be doing it for attention as she has been known to do it while I am on the phone xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> She had one of her barking sessions running from room to room barking at nothing. I have had a bad nights sleep after trawling some awful care homes for my husband the one we want can't take him for a month and hospital wanting his bed. Then heard my sister who is supposed to have a triple by pass on Wednesday has had it deferred as they have found a lump in her breast. So bad night mostly tears so tired followed with incessant barking so snap smacked her with newspaper. First and last time as I felt awful so more tears for what I did so poo lovers please forgive me.


Oh Christine I'm sorry to hear about your husband and sister, I'm sure poppy has already forgiven you for telling her off, so please forgive yourself.
I have shouted at Ralph twice and felt guilty - once when he was a puppy and flew through the air to me on the couch snapping at my face 
The second when he rolled in the dreaded fox poo and it was literally dripping off him - we've all been there.
I hope your sisters diagnosis is good & hubby gets that bed space soon xxxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry you are going through a tough time. Things always look worse after little sleep. 

I just point a water gun at Lucy if she is very naughty and that generally does the trick. (You don't have to use it).


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sue T said:


> So sorry you are going through a tough time. Things always look worse after little sleep.
> 
> I just point a water gun at Lucy if she is very naughty and that generally does the trick. (You don't have to use it).


Tried that but used a spray trouble is she liked it thought it was a game. Must try the a water pistol the shape of it may scare her.
Feeling a little better tonight had my hair cut and blow dried today hair tidy always makes you feel better xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Christine sorry to hear about your husband and sister. Poppy does look adorable in those pictures though! I'm sure she has forgiven you I have the same problem with Molly on some days barking at ghosts I think cause there is no sound or anything so makes no sense!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad you are feeling better.  Your stress index must be off the richter scale with all the worry about your husband and sister. It's good that you got your hair done, I have read that self care is the most important thing when the going gets tough!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

erinafare said:


> She had one of her barking sessions running from room to room barking at nothing. I have had a bad nights sleep after trawling some awful care homes for my husband the one we want can't take him for a month and hospital wanting his bed. Then heard my sister who is supposed to have a triple by pass on Wednesday has had it deferred as they have found a lump in her breast. So bad night mostly tears so tired followed with incessant barking so snap smacked her with newspaper. First and last time as I felt awful so more tears for what I did so poo lovers please forgive me.


Oh Christine, so sorry you're having a tough time. Everything is so much worse when you are sleep deprived and your nerves are frazzled. Speak to the hospital and tell them you have a care home for your husband and he will move in a months time, don't be browbeaten into using a home you are not happy with. If you are uncomfortable doing that, perhaps your husband could go into temporary respite care with a view to moving him to the one you like in a months time.
Sorry I can't offer any advice on a barking puppy, it's about the only thing Milo doesn't do. He does however have lots of other annoying habits ! I'm sure Poppy has got over a once only smack with a newspaper and come bouncing back.
Chin up  have a better night sleep and good luck to your sister

Val


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love poo butt. So cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Fiver fingers crossed husband going into interim care today if care home will take him. It is eight miles from home so not too bad. It only has thirty residents but will only take him short term. It is an old manor house they do all there own cooking and buy there food from the Waitrose next door. I think it is expensive but six other homes have turned him down so I think social devices are desperate as it is not us being fussy. His preferred home that will take him in a months time is only half mile from us and backs on to the field I walk the dogs.
Feeling much better today


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Thank you Fiver fingers crossed husband going into interim care today if care home will take him. It is eight miles from home so not too bad. It only has thirty residents but will only take him short term. It is an old manor house they do all there own cooking and buy there food from the Waitrose next door. I think it is expensive but six other homes have turned him down so I think social devices are desperate as it is not us being fussy. His preferred home that will take him in a months time is only half mile from us and backs on to the field I walk the dogs.
> Feeling much better today


Glad to hearing your more up beat today Christine.
The manor house serving waitrose grub doesn't sound too bad at all 
Sod the expense, I'm sure he's worth double x
Will he be able to move to the more preferred local one after that?
What if he doesn't want to move after the 5* treatment?? X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Glad to hearing your more up beat today Christine.
> The manor house serving waitrose grub doesn't sound too bad at all
> Sod the expense, I'm sure he's worth double x
> Will he be able to move to the more preferred local one after that?
> What if he doesn't want to move after the 5* treatment?? X


Just heard he is going there Friday. Don't think he will be able to stay there as social services are picking up the bill so I am sure they will make sure he is moved quickly to local home which is cheaper. Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I'd much rather your hubby was getting a large slice of the SS Budget, than some random who hasnt been in the country for long and is reaping the rewards of the NHS/SS I'm sure he's paid plenty of taxes over the years - a bit of care & comfort in his hour of need isn't too much to ask for is it?
All these councils, SS & NHS heomarage money on unnecessary expenditure, I would consider Brian's comfort a necessary spend, waitrose meals included!! Tell him to get extra portions whilst it lasts  - there that's my political rant over! 
And I'm sure it's a huge weight off your mind and a relief to know your finally getting somewhere x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Only just read this thread....so sorry things have been tough recently Christine, but REALLY pleased you are feeling better and things have started to get sorted for your husband's care.  Times like that we all lose it in the heat of the moment, but Poppy forgave you long before you forgave yourself so don't fret it. 

I was getting REALLY cross with Dexter last night, he went outside and was barking for England (at what I thought was nothing,) and just wouldn't stop...when I went out to chastise him (I too worry about the neighbours) it turned out he had a hedgehog on the lawn!  That said, he often barks at nothing so I did have reason to think he was at it again....

I hope both your hubby and your sister are doing ok/getting settled so you can take a moment to focus on yourself and your 2 adorable poos.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - a little hedgehog! Do you know I can't remember the last time I saw one - they're on the decline. Thankfully dexter didn't try and eat it!! X


----------

